# Royal het markers



## AndyWalters (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone help with what het markers you should be looking out for with royals
Ie Het pied; Het caramel etc
apart from breeding them to prove them out is there any visual markers so you can see what youve got?


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

there are some "het markers" so to speak but some like the pied are not set in stone 
I have a 100% het pied male with a good example of the said markers which are the tramline type markers on the underside from the vent 








But have seen pics of "normals" with these markers as to weather them "normals" are het pieds who knows 

there is a site with good morph pointers im not sure what although hopefully someone can post a link (the site with the coloured arrows an circles)

Some hets are clearly visuals which we know as co-doms 
pastel - het superpastel
fire - het black eyed lucy
mojave, lesser, butter - all het blue eyed lucy
yellowbelly - het ivory 

an thats just a few


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

s3xy_sheep said:


> there are some "het markers" so to speak but some like the pied are not set in stone
> I have a 100% het pied male with a good example of the said markers which are the tramline type markers on the underside from the vent
> image
> But have seen pics of "normals" with these markers as to weather them "normals" are het pieds who knows
> ...




This site :whistling2:..... Next World Exotics :: Available Boa Offspring


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

corny girl said:


> This site :whistling2:..... Next World Exotics :: Available Boa Offspring



thats the one :2thumb: 

:cheers:


----------

